# Prop Selection Starduster o540



## pudljumpr (May 25, 2012)

If you enjoy being kicked in the rear at the starting gate and then passed in the straightaway then my prop is correct for my duster!
Seriously my McCauley 84/52 is too fine . I would be interested to hear watch other chaps with the 0540 are pulling with . No consideration for a CS or 3 blade. I'm going to have it rep itched.


----------

